# 2.5 07k forged rods??



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

Anyone know if older audi AAN rods can be used with the 07K if you get the correct pistons for those rods?? Curious as to what options are out there. IIRC stock rods have 21mm pins looking for the same or perhaps rods designed for 22mm pins. I havent been able to find much only IE sells forged rods with 21mm pins. Anyone else venture down this road and built one of these engine to make power??


----------



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

Racer16 said:


> Anyone know if older audi AAN rods can be used with the 07K if you get the correct pistons for those rods?? Curious as to what options are out there. IIRC stock rods have 21mm pins looking for the same or perhaps rods designed for 22mm pins. I havent been able to find much only IE sells forged rods with 21mm pins. Anyone else venture down this road and built one of these engine to make power??


I can't help you on fitting new rods/pistons but I do know some ways to get more power.

Integrated Engineering's Stage 2 tune and SRI manifold will get you over 200HP, which is DiY bolt-on, if you have electronic power steering.

Turbocharging can get you to 300HP but there aren't any kits available now so you are on your own. Search the Golf/GTI VI subforum and the Internet for more info. Here's a start:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9388975-Feeler-2012-2-5-JSW-with-JDL-turbo-kit
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9255449-MK6-Golf-2-5T-Turbo-Build

Supercharging is also possible but it appears the hood will be a problem:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5465995-supercharged-2.5l

IMHO: IE's manifold upgrade is as far as I would go because it is an easy, straightforward install and maintains the 2.5's simplicity and reliability. Their stage 1 and a CAI is keeping me happy...for now


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

Yeah I’m not interested in any of that. Just looking to source rods that can take the power. Engine is being built to make 1000whp or more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

Racer16 said:


> Yeah I’m not interested in any of that. Just looking to source rods that can take the power. Engine is being built to make 1000whp or more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting. How are you going to get to 1000whp without any of that?


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

JaxPlanet said:


> Interesting. How are you going to get to 1000whp without any of that?


Already have the intake manifold flange milled will be making custom intake manifold and plenum using hemi throttle body. Engine is gonna be turboed. Not using off the shelf parts because engine will be longitudinally mounted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.5T\/DUB (Aug 1, 2020)

You would want TTRS or RS3 spec 07K internals for that much power.

Integrated Engineering has everything you need, given they built a RS3 using their own parts and it's running low 10's and beyond at Stage 1, along with multiple other drag and track cars at higher numbers.


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

I already have a forged crank and rods. However rs3 and ttrs pistons are less than ideal because those engines are DI instead of MPI. Currently trying to source the correct pistons.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

